# Harmony Remotes: where's the rest of the buttons?



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

I added the Tivo Premiere to my Harmony 880, but... where the heck are all the buttons? The programming UI has all the buttons listed for the old Sony SAT-T60 and DirecTV HR10-250, but the Tivo Premiere's button list is missing lots of buttons: ThumbsUp, ThumbsDown, List, LiveTV, TIVO... *scratches head* I don't get it, it's not like these have no precedent.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Atomic Buffalo said:


> I added the Tivo Premiere to my Harmony 880, but... where the heck are all the buttons? The programming UI has all the buttons listed for the old Sony SAT-T60 and DirecTV HR10-250, but the Tivo Premiere's button list is missing lots of buttons: ThumbsUp, ThumbsDown, List, LiveTV, TIVO... *scratches head* I don't get it, it's not like these have no precedent.


I used model tcd-648250b. I then made the Harmony One that I was working with learn the A/B/C/D buttons, and the SLOW button. Yes, Harmony needs a more thorough and complete database, especially when different remote addresses are used...


----------



## Jdog020 (Oct 5, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> I used model tcd-648250b. I then made the Harmony One that I was working with learn the A/B/C/D buttons, and the SLOW button. Yes, Harmony needs a more thorough and complete database, especially when different remote addresses are used...


I just put in the model of my Premier XL and added the A, B, C, D and Zoom buttons to the remote layout, then it had me confirm the original remote and I was done.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Jdog020 said:


> I just put in the model of my Premier XL and added the A, B, C, D and Zoom buttons to the remote layout, then it had me confirm the original remote and I was done.


Same here, I used TCD-652160, added ABCD buttons and was done.


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

Harmony is usually pretty good about updating their databases. I imagine they will have it updated within a couple weeks.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Jdog020 said:


> I just put in the model of my Premier XL and added the A, B, C, D and Zoom buttons to the remote layout, then it had me confirm the original remote and I was done.


I tried that (model TCD-746320) and had the Harmony software tell me that there are no devices capable of changing channels, and asked to add a device that could. How did you get past that? 

Harmony software versions both 7.6 and 7.7 (after software upgrade option)...


----------



## cydeweyz (Mar 15, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> I used model tcd-648250b. I then made the Harmony One that I was working with learn the A/B/C/D buttons, and the SLOW button. Yes, Harmony needs a more thorough and complete database, especially when different remote addresses are used...


I used that model number, then experienced some lockups when pressing Exit while in Tivo Central. Not a good idea, seeing at Exit as listed in Harmony's database is not on the original remote. I'm used to a Comcast DVR, so I changed the Exit button to respond by going to Live TV. No more issues.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

It looks like some works has been done with the Premiere model. Be sure to put the correct model number in when setting up your remote (TCD-746320). I just added a few more buttons/commands. I will have to play with it for a few days to get it right.


----------



## mroch (Apr 4, 2010)

cydeweyz said:


> I used that model number, then experienced some lockups when pressing Exit while in Tivo Central. Not a good idea, seeing at Exit as listed in Harmony's database is not on the original remote. I'm used to a Comcast DVR, so I changed the Exit button to respond by going to Live TV. No more issues.


Exact same problem for me. Pressing Exit got me stuck in TiVo Central... I could still see live TV in the PiP and move the cursor around to all of the menu options, but couldn't get out of TiVo Central or go into any of the submenus.

Obviously Logitech shouldn't have a code in its database that isn't supported by TiVo, but more importantly, TiVo shouldn't crash because of a stray remote code. TiVo tech support's recommendation was to not use any other remotes than the TiVo remote anywhere around the TiVo. How do they expect me to control other components if some random IR signal is going to lock up the TiVo?


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

FYI - Logitech is not controlling the codes in the database. We are. Now get to work. 

PS - I just spent the last 45 minutes redoing my remote. It is now more "Dave" Friendly. :up:


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

mroch said:


> \
> Obviously Logitech shouldn't have a code in its database that isn't supported by TiVo, but more importantly, TiVo shouldn't crash because of a stray remote code. TiVo tech support's recommendation was to not use any other remotes than the TiVo remote anywhere around the TiVo. How do they expect me to control other components if some random IR signal is going to lock up the TiVo?


It isn't a random code, but one used in earlier TiVo models. For some reason, it is not coded in the HDUI and locks the machine. It does work in the SDUI, and when I talked to TiVo about it, their theory was it was recognized in the legacy code, but not the new code. Hopefully they will add it back.

The work around, posted here and in several other threads is to use the Harmony software and map the exit key to Live TV instead of exit.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

dewd2 said:


> FYI - Logitech is not controlling the codes in the database. We are. Now get to work.


How does this work? Enough people have similar-named devices that aren't in Harmony's database, so the database is expanded based on how the users set their codes up?

If I want to re-do the Premiere remote on my 880, should I select a new device and pick Tivo "TCD-746320", or pick "Premiere"? If the above is true, i would image they are both in the Harmony system by now.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

dewd2 said:


> FYI - Logitech is not controlling the codes in the database. We are. Now get to work.


It is what it is, but that's not a good idea. The TCD-746320 has "Chapter Up/Chapter Down" associated with it as of this morning. I don't see a DVD tray anywhere on the Premiere... :down:

And as someone else noted, EXIT is included as a default function on the Harmony while no EXIT button exists on the Premiere remote. If we as customers had "control", I should have the ability to delete those incorrect functions from the database.


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

i just left it set up for my HD XL and manually added the ABCD buttons....and i had to leave...i'll add any other mssing buttons (zoom?) when i get back home...but everything seemed to work great and i had no issues...


----------



## stiege (Mar 22, 2010)

How, specifically can I get the "list" button back on my Harmony? It was there for my hd... I'm going crazy pressing more than one button and the interface is soooooo slow in comparison. Help!

Jason


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You use the same list button. It will take you to the SD "Now Playing" List.

I don't think there is a shortcut yet for the "My Shows" list in the HD menu.


----------



## stiege (Mar 22, 2010)

Right, but the problem is the list button is no longer available on the Harmony setup page. Or so it seems... It was a surprise when I set it up for the hd... it doesn't exist on the tivo remote.

Jason


----------

